# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Kln - Holland 3.-4.05.10

## selber

Hi,

Suche Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Holland zum Windsurfen. Habe am Montag-Dienstag den 3.-4.05.2010 frei.
Nach jetzigem Stand knnte Ijmuiden gut gehen. Aber es knnte auch alles andere sein, Hauptsache aufs Wasser.

Also: Kln-Holland, nchste Woche Montag-Dienstag
Gru

selber

----------

